# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Access > سوال: ارسال sms از طريق برنامه اكسس ؟

## mohammadsaleh

با سلام خدمت همه دوستان

در برنامه پيوست بعد از اتصال گوشي نوكيا به كامپيوتر و نصب برنامه pc suite  وارد برنامه شويد . بعد از نمايش حالت ديزاين فرم در قسمت كدنويسي رفرنس هاي مربوط به نوكيا را تيك بزنيد.
متاسفانه بعد از مشخص كردن آيتم هاي مربوط به پيام موقع ارسال از كد اشكالي مي گيرد كه اميدوارم با كمك دوستان بتوان آن را رفع نمود .

البته برنامه هاي ديگري هست كه با استفاده از يك dll  ارسال اس ام اس به سادگي انجام خواهد شد. 

در مورد اول مي خواستم بدانم آيا اين فرم با كدهاي نوشته شده و با اتصال گوشي نوكيا كه داراي مودم gsm است مي توان پيام ارسال كرد يا خير ؟

منتظر راهنمايي اساتيد محترم هستم.

من علمني حرفا فقد صيرني عبدا. ( امام علي عليه السلام)

----------


## sadeghpa80

سلام 
من کارم خیلی گیره 
یه برنامه واسه بارسال SMS از طریق Access نیاز دارم 
هزینشم هر چی باشه می دم . فقط 100 درصد کار کنه 
ممنون

----------


## LORD AELX

با آموزش های زیر پیش بروید:

*SMS API for Microsoft Access developers*
*Send and Receive SMS messages from Microsoft Access*

*Send, receive and automate SMS text messages with Microsoft MS SQL*

موفق باشید  :قلب:

----------


## sadeghpa80

> با آموزش های زیر پیش بروید:
> 
> *SMS API for Microsoft Access developers*
> *Send and Receive SMS messages from Microsoft Access*
> 
> *Send, receive and automate SMS text messages with Microsoft MS SQL* 
> موفق باشید


ممنون ازت 
ولی تمام اینا یه جورایی GSM Modem می خوان
من از یکی از این شرکت هایی که SMS server دارن یه سرویس ارسال SMS خریدم ولی یه برنامه داره که تحت C#‎‎‎ و من هم C#‎‎‎ بلد نیستم .
الان با برنامه خودشون که C#‎‎‎ قشنگ با پیش شماره 3000 می فرسته. ولی من می خوام کاری کنم که از همین طریق بشه از اکسس فرستاد.

----------


## LORD AELX

هم


> ممنون ازت 
> ولی تمام اینا یه جورایی GSM Modem می خوان
> من از یکی از این شرکت هایی که SMS server دارن یه سرویس ارسال SMS خریدم ولی یه برنامه داره که تحت C#‎‎‎‎‎‎ و من هم C#‎‎‎‎‎‎ بلد نیستم .
> الان با برنامه خودشون که C#‎‎‎‎‎‎ قشنگ با پیش شماره 3000 می فرسته. ولی من می خوام کاری کنم که از همین طریق بشه از اکسس فرستاد.


در این مورد شرکتی که خدمات SMS شما رو انجام میده میتونه یه API تحت وب در اختیارتون بگذاره تا در ساعت مشخصی از روز با توجه به اینکه شارژ دارید یا نه ارسال SMS از محل مورد نظر Access انجام بشه. خودشون هم میتونن برنامه نویسی رو براتون انجام بدن.

----------


## sadeghpa80

> هم
> 
> در این مورد شرکتی که خدمات SMS شما رو انجام میده میتونه یه API تحت وب در اختیارتون بگذاره تا در ساعت مشخصی از روز با توجه به اینکه شارژ دارید یا نه ارسال SMS از محل مورد نظر Access انجام بشه. خودشون هم میتونن برنامه نویسی رو براتون انجام بدن.


 متاسفانه بچه هاشون میگن ما هیچ کدوممون Access بلد نیستیم و شما هم باید برنامتونو بیارید تحت C#‎ .
حالا باید چی کار کنم ؟؟؟  :گریه:

----------


## sadeghpa80

کسی تا بحال یه روشی که جواب داده باشه رو امتحان نکرده ؟؟؟

----------


## sadeghpa80

خواهش میکنم یکی یه برنامه بگه بشه ازش استفاده کرد .

----------


## mazoolagh

Kylix SMS
تست شده و در محیط access براحتی کار میکنه
میتونین از سایت های ویژه! دانلودش کنین و فکر کنم یک برنامه اکسس نمونه هم همراهش هست

----------


## sadeghpa80

> Kylix SMS
> تست شده و در محیط access براحتی کار میکنه
> میتونین از سایت های ویژه! دانلودش کنین و فکر کنم یک برنامه اکسس نمونه هم همراهش هست


 مرسی من اینو گرفتم گرفتم ولی پولیه و کرکشم از هیچ جا نتونستم پیدا کنم .

----------


## sadeghpa80

دوست عزیز من اینو کاملشو با کرک تونستم پیدا کنم خیلی خوبه ولی نه واسه Access 
برای C,C++‎,C#‎,VB,Delphi خوبه. یعنی اصلا برای اکسس نیست

----------


## mazoolagh

> مرسی من اینو گرفتم گرفتم ولی پولیه و کرکشم از هیچ جا نتونستم پیدا کنم .


نمیدونم چه شکلی کمکتون کنم که با قوانین انجمن منافات نداشته باشه ولی فکر کنم خودم از 4shared گرفتم

----------


## mazoolagh

> دوست عزیز من اینو کاملشو با کرک تونستم پیدا کنم خیلی خوبه ولی نه واسه Access 
> برای C,C++‎‎,C#‎‎,VB,Delphi خوبه. یعنی *اصلا برای اکسس نیست*


راستش تابحال چندصدهزار تایی با همین kylix sms توسط access فرستادیم بدون هیچ مشکلی

----------


## sadeghpa80

> راستش تابحال چندصدهزار تایی با همین kylix sms توسط access فرستادیم بدون هیچ مشکلی


خیلی خیلی ممنون میشم منو راهنمایی کنی من خیلی گیر این قضیه هستم . 
آیا از GSM Modem استفاده کردی یا موبایل 
اگه از موبایل، نوکیا یا سونی اریکسون ؟

----------


## sadeghpa80

یادم رفت میشه بگی از کدوم ورژن kylix sms استفاده کردی؟؟

----------


## sadeghpa80

دوستان این این برنامه رو بصورت کامل یا کرکش رو ندارید
*SMSLibX SMS ActiveX*
ممنون

----------


## mazoolagh

> خیلی خیلی ممنون میشم منو راهنمایی کنی من خیلی گیر این قضیه هستم . 
> آیا از GSM Modem استفاده کردی یا موبایل 
> اگه از موبایل، نوکیا یا سونی اریکسون ؟


ورژن 5.0.5 هست

از موبایل nokia n71 استفاده کردم - همینطور یک مدل هم sony-ericsson
ارسال هر پیامک بین 3-6 ثانیه زمان میبره  که ظاهرا برای gsm modem باید کمتر باشه هر چند که تست نکردم
در کل با گوشی معمولی و در ساعات متعارف که مردم بیدار هستن 5000 تا در روز رو راحت میفرسته
بعد از نصب و ... باید در محیط اکسس اول رفرنس اکتیوایکس رو تعریف کنین و بعد خیلی راحت مثل هر اکتیوایکس دیگه ازش استفاده کنین - من یک نمونه کد براتون میگذارم که با مراجعه به help خودش میتونین اون رو راحت تفسیر کنین



برای 

Dim KSMS As New KylixSMS
Dim MSG As String
Dim Reference As Integer
Dim SMSNUMBER As String

KSMS.ConnectionMode = 1 'Physical or Virtual Serial port
KSMS.ConnectionProtocol = 1 'AT COMMAND
KSMS.ConnectionParameter = "COM4, 115200"
MSG = "test"
SMSNUMBER = "0915xxxyyyy"

If KSMS.CONNECT < 1 Then
    KSMS.GetLastError 1
Else
    Reference = KSMS.SendSMS(SMSNUMBER, MSG)
        KSMS.Disconnect
    If Reference < 1 Then
        KSMS.GetLastError 1
        Else
        MsgBox ("Successful." & vbCrLf & "Reference: " & Reference)
    End If
End If

----------


## anbaran

ارسال sms  از طریق اینترنت

----------


## mohammadsaleh

با سلام خدمت همه دوستان عزيز
با استفاده از kylixsms ميشه به راحتي پيام رو فرستاد . اين چيزيست كه دوستان و من نيزآزمودم. روش ارسال پيام به چندين شماره به چه شكل مي باشد . يعني با يك كليك مجموعه اي از شماره ها پيام شما را بگيرند و به هر كدام پيام رسيد در جدولي كه ما آماده كرديم زمان دريافت آن ثبت بشه . پيامهاي رسيده رو به چه شكلي دريافت كنيم و اصولا سازماندهي برنامه به چه شكلي باشه . اگه دوستان نمونه عملي از سئوالات اينجانب دارند جهت استفاده ممنون خواهيم بود.

من علمني حرفا فقد صيرني عبدا. امام علي عليه السلام

----------


## sadeghpa80

ممنون بابت زحماتتون 
من چند تایی برنامه دارم که SMS میفرسته ولی کار من یکم پیچ در پیچه .
ببین ما یه سری مشتری داریم که هرکدوم یه موبایل دارن . می خوام کاری کنم که وقتی که در سیستم یه خرید انجام داد یعنی وقتی که اپراتور براش یه خرید انجام داد ( البته ارتباطمون تلفنیه ) در پایان مرحله ثبت خرید ، ساعت خرید ، وزن جنس خریداری شده و شماره حواله خریدش براش SMS بشه یعنی بدون اینکه اپراتور چیزی وارد کنه فقط با فشردن کلید ثبت .

در ضمن حتما باید تو اکسس باشه 
اگه لازمه ایملتون رو بدین ایمیلی با هم ارتباط داشته باشیم

----------


## sadeghpa80

:ناراحت:  :ناراحت:  :ناراحت:  :ناراحت:  :ناراحت:  :ناراحت:  :ناراحت:  :ناراحت:  :ناراحت:  :ناراحت:

----------


## mohammadsaleh

سلام < متوجه منظورتون نشدم . ولي اين يك نمونه است - لينك اكتيوايكس مربوطه هم اينجاست.
http://www.2shared.com/file/FQfrCqhh/KylixSMS.html

----------


## sadeghpa80

> سلام < متوجه منظورتون نشدم . ولي اين يك نمونه است - لينك اكتيوايكس مربوطه هم اينجاست.
> http://www.2shared.com/file/FQfrCqhh/KylixSMS.html


ممنون ازت 
منظور من اینه که تمام این برنامه ها فقط یک فیلد که فیلد msg هست رو ارسال می کنن من می خوام کاری کنم که هم زمان در یک SMS محتویات چهارتا فیلد sms بشه .
ممنون

در مورد این نمونه ای زحمت کشیدی اگه من بخوام از موبایل استفاده کنم تنظیمات چیه ؟؟؟
مثلا از گوشی نوکیا 
مرسی

----------


## mohammadsaleh

سلام دوست عزيز

در قسمت كد نويسي اين خط رو به فيلدهاي روي فرمتون ارجاع بدهيد. مثلا
Reference = KylixSMS1.SendSMS(txNumber1, txText1 & "-" & txText2 & "-" & txText3 & "-" & txText4 & ".")

----------


## sadeghpa80

> سلام < متوجه منظورتون نشدم . ولي اين يك نمونه است - لينك اكتيوايكس مربوطه هم اينجاست.
> http://www.2shared.com/file/FQfrCqhh/KylixSMS.html


ممنون میشه بگی با گوشی نوکیا یا سونی اریکسون چه تنظیماتی باید انجام بدم ؟؟
تشکر

----------


## mohammadsaleh

با سلام خدمت شما دوست عزيز

من از گوشي نوكيا استفاده مي كنم . البته من اول با استفاده ديسكت گوشي نوكيا pc suite  را نصب كردم . براي تنظيمات گوشي كافي است شما فقط تشخيص بدهيد كه مودم گوشي شما در رايانه چه شماره اي از com را گرفته من رو com4 پيش فرض گذاشتم . به قسمت فون اند مودم كنترل پنل برو و ببين براي مودم گوشي شما كدام را نشان مي ده . تو فرمي كه تو برنامه است عدد مربوطه رو با آن پيش فرضي كه گذاشتم عوض كن سپس دكمه اتصال را بزن همه مشخصات گوشي تو ي فرم نمايش داده ميشه و كافي شما شماره و متن پيام رو بنويسيد و آن را به راحتي ارسال بفرمائيد.

----------


## sadeghpa80

> با سلام خدمت شما دوست عزيز
> 
> من از گوشي نوكيا استفاده مي كنم . البته من اول با استفاده ديسكت گوشي نوكيا pc suite را نصب كردم . براي تنظيمات گوشي كافي است شما فقط تشخيص بدهيد كه مودم گوشي شما در رايانه چه شماره اي از com را گرفته من رو com4 پيش فرض گذاشتم . به قسمت فون اند مودم كنترل پنل برو و ببين براي مودم گوشي شما كدام را نشان مي ده . تو فرمي كه تو برنامه است عدد مربوطه رو با آن پيش فرضي كه گذاشتم عوض كن سپس دكمه اتصال را بزن همه مشخصات گوشي تو ي فرم نمايش داده ميشه و كافي شما شماره و متن پيام رو بنويسيد و آن را به راحتي ارسال بفرمائيد.


  ممنون دوست عزیز
یه سوال دیگه داشتم. میخواستم ببینم اگه 4 تا یوزر همزمان بخوان با یه همچین برنامه ای کار کنند که هر کدومشون با زدن دکمه ارسال متن نوشته شده از طریق گوشی موبایل یا gsm modem  ارسال بشه چی کار باید کنم؟ آیا گوشی یا مودم رو باید روی سرور نصب کنم یا به یه شکل دیگه باید این کار رو انجام داد؟
ممنون

----------


## mohammadsaleh

سلام دوست عزيز.
من موردي كه شما اشاره كرديد رو تست نكردم ولي به نظر مي رسد روي هر يك سيستم هاي كاربران بايد يك جي اس ام مودم نصب باشه .
پيروز باشيد

----------


## sadeghpa80

واقعا ممنون با کمک شما پروژم خیلی چیش رفته ممنون با گوشی نوکیا هم تونستم کار کنم و SMS بفرستم

----------


## sadeghpa80

> سلام < متوجه منظورتون نشدم . ولي اين يك نمونه است - لينك اكتيوايكس مربوطه هم اينجاست.
> http://www.2shared.com/file/FQfrCqhh/KylixSMS.html


حالا یه سوال 
می خوام کاری کنم به محض باز شدن نمونه ای که mohammadsaleh زحمت کشیدن طراحی کردن اتوماتیک دکمه اتصال به مودم عمل کنه و کاربر نخواد هر دفعه اونو بزنه ؟؟
مرسی

----------


## mohammadsaleh

با سلام 
اگر در قسمت آن لود فرم مورد نظرتون عمل دكمه اتصال را فراخواني كنيد. مثل زير . بديهي است نام دكمه شما هر چه هست بايد كليك همون را فراخواني كنيد.

()call cmdConnect1_Click

----------


## sadeghpa80

وقتی با خود Kylix SMS Demo کارر میکنی SMS هر چقدر هم زیاد بشه باز تو یه Message پشت سر هم باز میکنه .
اما این اکتیویکسش جدا جدا میفرسته یعنی متن طولانی رو تو 2 تا SMS جدا می فرسته .
هر کاری کردم نشد

----------


## ARIAIT

سلام دوستان 
کامپیوترم موبایل و مودم رو میشناسه و شماره پورت هم مشخصه ولی هنگامی که بر روی اتصال کلیک می کنم erorr run time 438 می دهد من اکتیوایکس هم نصب کردم لطفا من رو راهنمایی کنید 
سپاسگزارم

----------


## sadeghpa80

> وقتی با خود Kylix SMS Demo کارر میکنی SMS هر چقدر هم زیاد بشه باز تو یه Message پشت سر هم باز میکنه .
> اما این اکتیویکسش جدا جدا میفرسته یعنی متن طولانی رو تو 2 تا SMS جدا می فرسته .
> هر کاری کردم نشد


سلام 
آقا من چی کار کنم این smsهاش 2 تایی میاد یعنی 2تا جدا هرکدوم یه SMS چی کار کنم

----------


## sadeghpa80

> سلام < متوجه منظورتون نشدم . ولي اين يك نمونه است - لينك اكتيوايكس مربوطه هم اينجاست.
> http://www.2shared.com/file/FQfrCqhh/KylixSMS.html


 دوست من مشکل جدا اومدن SMS ها رو فهمیدم 
مشکل از اونجاست که در Properties اکتیویکس Kylix که تو فرم هست یه گزینه وجود داره به اسم IsConcatenatedSMS که برابر با 0 ، این باید بشه 1 
ولی خوب وقتی 1 میکنیش فرم رو که ببندی مجدد به 0 بر می گرده !!! 
اصلا کلیه تنطیمات اکتیویکس Kylix همین جوریه نمیشه تغییرش داد .
خواهش میکنم یکی کمکم کنه     :گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه:

----------


## sadeghpa80

:متفکر:  :متفکر:  :متفکر:

----------


## mrtstar

سلام از مطلب بسیار عالیتون ممنونم ، میشه لطف کنی این کامپونت و برای دانلود بزاری؟ اگر نه ! چطوری می تونم اونم داشته باشم ، در ضمن روی vb.net هم کار می کنه؟ ممنون

----------


## shahabrayane

> سلام دوستان 
> کامپیوترم موبایل و مودم رو میشناسه و شماره پورت هم مشخصه ولی هنگامی که بر روی اتصال کلیک می کنم erorr run time 438 می دهد من اکتیوایکس هم نصب کردم لطفا من رو راهنمایی کنید 
> سپاسگزارم


سلام دوستان منهم همين مشكل رو دارم حتي من با برنامه demo  متصل شدم و پيامك ارسال كردم  ولي در اين برنامه نتونستم هنوز اتصال مودم رو بر قرار كنم   ميشه يه نفر كمك كنه ؟؟؟؟؟ بي زحمت ؟؟؟؟؟؟ خيلي احتياج دارم  ممنون مي شم

----------


## soroush_k12

> دوست من مشکل جدا اومدن SMS ها رو فهمیدم 
> مشکل از اونجاست که در Properties اکتیویکس Kylix که تو فرم هست یه گزینه وجود داره به اسم IsConcatenatedSMS که برابر با 0 ، این باید بشه 1 
> ولی خوب وقتی 1 میکنیش فرم رو که ببندی مجدد به 0 بر می گرده !!! 
> اصلا کلیه تنطیمات اکتیویکس Kylix همین جوریه نمیشه تغییرش داد .
> خواهش میکنم یکی کمکم کنه


 سلام بر دوستان عزیز
من هرکاری کردم اکتیو ایکس kylixSMS.ocx رو از بیرون این سایت دانلود کنم ، نتونستم.اگر ممکنه هرکدوم از دوستان که اونو دارن تو همین سایت آپ کنند.
با تشکر از همگی

----------


## soroush_k12

> ارسال sms از طریق اینترنت


با سلام جناب anbaran
در نمونه پيوست من ميخواهم pincode و telnum از طريق يك جدول ديگر(T7) خوانده شود و كاربر فقط متن پيام را تايپ كند ولي هنگام اجرا پيغام type missmach ميدهد.نميدونم اشكال كار در كجاست.
 لطفا راهنمايي كنيد. با تشكر فراوان از توجه شما

----------


## microprolog-p96s

سلام دوست عزیز soroush_k12

میشه بگید از چه کنترلی برای ارسال sms استفاده کردین ؟

مرسی

----------


## abdoreza57

سلام خدمت همه دوستان و اساتید محترم 


چند روزه درگیر ارسال پیام از طریق اکسس هستم ولی هنوز راه به جایی نبردم 
مطالب خوبی تو این تاپیک هست که همه را خوندم و خیلی مفید بود 
تا جایی که بررسی کردم کامپوننت KylixSMS یکی از بهترین گزینه ها برای این مهم هست !
یه خبر خوب هم اینکه من این کامپوننت را به مبلغ 100 هزار تومن خریدم ! البته با یه نرم افزار ارسال پیام 
راستش فکر میکردم همون کامپوننت کرک شده است ولی بعد از تست متوجه شدم هم یونیکد فارسی را ساپورت میکنه هم حالت تریال را که تو نسخه دمو هست و نام KylixSMS را به اول پیام اضافه میکنه ، این نسخه نداره !
اگه مشکل تبلیغ نبود  سایت سازنده و ارایه دهنده برنامه را هم قرار میدادم .

من عملکرد نسخه کرک شده را قبلا دیده بودم موقع اتصال به مودم هنگ میکرد 
دفعه اول ارسال پیام هم فقط انگلیسی قبول میکرد و بعدش هنگ بود هنگ ...


سرتون را درد نمیارم با اطمینان این کامپوننت را ریجستر کنید 
نمونه اصلی برنامه تو ویزوال بیسیک هست کد ریجستر کامپوننت را هم داره  منتها نمیدونم تو اکسس کجا باید وارد بشه ! موقع کد نویسی هم نمیدونم چرا دستور دیجستر تاپپ نمیشه 
یه نمونه اکسس  از همین تاپیک را همراه این کامپوننت خریداری شده قرار میدم امیدوارم دوستان تو تکمیل این برنامه کمک کنند 



تاکید میکنم این کامپوننت خریداری شده و عملکرد اون را خودم تو برنامه ویژوال بیسیک دارم 
بعید میدونم فروشنده از به اشتراک گذاری اون ناراضی باشه ولی بازم بررسی میکنم در صورت عدم رضایت ایشون 
کامپوننت را حذف میکنم 



درود و بدرود 
خدا نگهدار همه

نمونه برنامه kylix به همراه کامپوننت اکتیو شده اون را هم میتونید از لینک زیر دانلود کنید 

http://s4.picofile.com/file/79927019...X_5_5.rar.html

----------


## mohsen1393

سلام از اکتیویکس SmsLibx استفاده کنید 
۱۰۰٪ جواب گرفتم البته با مودم Gsm

----------


## abdoreza57

ممنون از نظر خوبتون 
در مورد این اکتیوایکس توضیح بدید لطفا 
ضمنا یه نمونه کار ساده که می فرمایید 100 درصد جواب میده برا ما قرار بدید،  ممنون میشم. 

خدا نگهدار

----------


## mhkavian

سلام
برای ارسال پیامک با اینترنت می تونید از این برنامه استفاده کنید .
Mantis_SMS_Addins_Ver3.1.0.rar
با تشکر
کاویان

----------


## abdoreza57

البته برا ارسال پیام با اینترنت برنامه رایگان سایکو را استفاده کردم،  قبلا 
نرم افزار نصبی با اختصاص پنل و شماره رایگان و امکانات ورودی اکسل و خروجی متعدد و همه و همه تو یک برنامه! 
در حال حاظر میخوام با سیم کارت و خود اکسس پیام ارسال بشه،  ممنون! 


منتظر نمونه سمپل دوست خوبم آقا محسن هستم...

----------


## abdoreza57

از دوستانی که تجربه استفاده از این کامپوننت را دارند،  خواهش میکنم کم لطفی نکنید! خیلی درگیر این داستان شدم! 

نکته مهم که باید عرض کنم این خطا زمانی که به مودم وصل باشید یا نه صادر میشه و ربطی به ارتباط دستگاه نداره 
احتمالا مربوط به رجیستر کامپوننت هست! من سر در نیاوردم 

یا حق

----------


## mohammadsaleh

سلام دوستان
من قبلا از کیلیکس استفاده می کردم.
دو سالی هست از شرکت پارس گرین یک پنل با شماره خریداری کردم و با استفاده از وب سرویس از درون برنامه اکسس پیامهای دلخواه را می فرستم.
البته کارشناسان آنجا نیز هیچ اشنایی با اکسس نداشتند و من به زحمت تونستم کدهای اونها را با کمی تغییر بکار بگیرم و موفق هم بود.
شما هم امتحان کنید

----------


## mohsen1393

دوست خوبم سلام 
برای استفاده از کامپننت کافیه اسم اون رو سرچ کنید هم خود کامپوننت و هم کرکش به همراه فایل سمپل اکسس وجود داره فقط باید از یک مودم gsm استفاده کنید البته کامپوننت kylix هم گزینه خوبی هستش.
سمپل هایی از هر دو کامپوننت در تالار اکسس موجود هست سرچ بفرمایید.

**************************************************  **************************************************  ***********************************

این هم یک نمونه جهت ارسال با کامپوننت SMS Libx فقط قبل از استفاده ابتدا کامپوننت رو نصب کرده باشید(نمونه برگرفته از همین تالار است)
از یک مودم Gsm استفاده کنید(درایور مودم حتمأ نصب شده باشد)
موفق باشید

----------


## abdoreza57

سلام 

ممنون از دوست خوبم mohsen تو سایت سازنده هم نمونه اکسس وجود داشت ولی متاسفانه مودم خریداری شده منو شناسایی نمیکنه و همین مشکل منو دوباره به سمت کامپوننت kylix کشونده !


نمونه درست و کاربردی از اکسس انگار نیست یا من گیر نیاوردم چون نمونه تالار هم ایراد داره نتونستم کمک بگیرم 
پر واضحه کمک اصلی و راهنمایی مفید را فقط از دوستانی میتونم داشته باشم که تجربه کار با این روش را داشته باشند .
از شانس بد من ، دوست گرامی  *mazoolagh*  هم که پست های ارزشمندی را تو این تالار به خودش اختصاص داده و تجربه کار با این کامپوننت و حتما سمپل اکسس را دارند یا متوجه این تاپیک نشده یا حوصله پاسخگویی را نداشتند !

در هر صورت از همه دوستان و عزیزان خواهش میکنم یه راهکاری بهم بدند که بتونم به نتیجه برسم 

خدا نگهدار

----------


## mohsen1393

> سلام 
> 
> ممنون از دوست خوبم mohsen تو سایت سازنده هم نمونه اکسس وجود داشت ولی متاسفانه مودم خریداری شده منو شناسایی نمیکنه و همین مشکل منو دوباره به سمت کامپوننت kylix کشونده !
> 
> 
> نمونه درست و کاربردی از اکسس انگار نیست یا من گیر نیاوردم چون نمونه تالار هم ایراد داره نتونستم کمک بگیرم 
> پر واضحه کمک اصلی و راهنمایی مفید را فقط از دوستانی میتونم داشته باشم که تجربه کار با این روش را داشته باشند .
> از شانس بد من ، دوست گرامی  *mazoolagh*  هم که پست های ارزشمندی را تو این تالار به خودش اختصاص داده و تجربه کار با این کامپوننت و حتما سمپل اکسس را دارند یا متوجه این تاپیک نشده یا حوصله پاسخگویی را نداشتند !
> 
> ...


سلام شما با مودم های هوآوی و دی لینک براحتی میتونی از از اکسس پیام کوتاه ارسال کنی فقط یه مشکل وجود داره و اون هم اینه که پیام فارسی بیشتر از یک صفحه ارسال نمیشه
نهایتا از طریق اینترنت هم میشه پیام ارسال کرد شرکت هایی کامپوننت برای ارسال دارن تو گوگل سرچ کن موفق باشی

----------


## mazoolagh

> سلام 
> 
> ممنون از دوست خوبم mohsen تو سایت سازنده هم نمونه اکسس وجود داشت ولی متاسفانه مودم خریداری شده منو شناسایی نمیکنه و همین مشکل منو دوباره به سمت کامپوننت kylix کشونده !
> 
> نمونه درست و کاربردی از اکسس انگار نیست یا من گیر نیاوردم چون نمونه تالار هم ایراد داره نتونستم کمک بگیرم 
> پر واضحه کمک اصلی و راهنمایی مفید را فقط از دوستانی میتونم داشته باشم که تجربه کار با این روش را داشته باشند .
> از شانس بد من ، دوست گرامی  *mazoolagh*  هم که پست های ارزشمندی را تو این تالار به خودش اختصاص داده و تجربه کار با این کامپوننت و حتما سمپل اکسس را دارند یا متوجه این تاپیک نشده یا حوصله پاسخگویی را نداشتند !
> 
> در هر صورت از همه دوستان و عزیزان خواهش میکنم یه راهکاری بهم بدند که بتونم به نتیجه برسم 
> ...


فکر کنم نمونه کد گذاشته بودم همینجا

اگر خود اکتیوایکس رو نیاز دارین اینجا نمیتونم پیوست کنم یا آدرس دانلود بگذارم فکر کنم با قوانین در تضاد باشه

ولی یک ایمیل به mazoolagh (یاهو) بزنین براتون میفرستم

----------


## abdoreza57

ممنون از توجهتون 
خوشحالم از پاسخگویی تون 
البته تو یکی از پستها فرمودید چند هزاتایی پیامک با همین اکتیوکس ارسال کردید ، بنابراین  ممون میشم در صورت امکان یه فایل اکسس که کدهای اتصال مودم و کد ارسال پیام در اون هست را ارایه کنید ! 


خود کامپوننت را دارم و تو پست 42 ضمیمه کردم  همین طور یه فایل اکسس که از همین تاپیک دانلود کردم 
ولی متاسفانه فایل اکسس خطا میده در حالی که با خود برنامه kylix  میشه پیام ارسال کرد .

خدا نگهدار

----------


## mohsen1393

سلام 
به احتمال قوی اکتیویکس رو باید دوباره روی فرم اضافه کرده و کدهای اون رو بازنویسی کنید
من یکبار چنین مشکلی داشتم حل شد

----------


## abdoreza57

سلام
با راهنمایی یکی از دوستان تالار، از سمپل  خود kylix  برای حل مشکل کمک گرفتم البته نمونه با VB نوشته شده ولی  با اینکه تمام اشیا و آبجکتها را عینا تو خود اکسس پیاده کردم و کدهای نوشته شده هر باتون را کپی پست کردم بازم ارور میده !!!

آخه چرا هر کار میکنم نمیشه ، احتمال میدم این کامپوننت مناسب اکسس نیست اگر نه چرا هیچ سمپل و نمونه اکسس برا این برنامه وجود نداره  و اگر داره چرا من پیدا نکردم  !

با رعایت تمام اصول مثل نام اشیا ، اتصال مودم و شناسایی پورت و  کدها بازم ارور رجیستر اکتیو صادر میکنه در حالی که تو نمونه VB با همین اکتیوکس بدون مشکل پیام ارسال میکنه !

در پایان ،خود فایل اکسس مشابه سمپل kylix  و تصویر خطایی که صادر میشه را میزارم اگه لطف کنید و راهنمایی کنید ممنون میشم 

خدا نگهدار

----------


## mohsen1393

سلام آیا در قسمت Refrence کامپوننت رو اضافه کردید؟
میتونه از 32 یا 64 بیتی بودن آفیس هم باشه 
یکبار با آفیس 32 بیتی امتحان کنید.
********************************************
دوست عزیز برو سراغ SMSLibx خودتو راحت کن
من باهاش یک سیستم مدیریت درخواست طراحی کردم بسیار عالی کار میکنه و با مودم های هوآوی و دی لینک تست کردم
موفق باشی.

----------


## abdoreza57

سلام 

با راهنمایی بهترین دوستم بالاخره فهمیدن گیر کارم کجاست و مشکل را حل کردم 
اسم نمیبرم ازشون ریا نشه  :چشمک:  ولی یه دنیا ازش ممنوم 

فایل نهایی را برا استفاده سایر عزیزان ضمیمه میکنم .
امیدوارم مورد توجه دوستان قرار بگیره 


هر چند به قول استاد پیروزمهر  گاهی تو این تالار مطالب مفیدی به چالش کشیده میشه ، بحثهای خوبی صورت میگیره ، نمونه های کاربردی به اشتراک گذاشته میشه ، ولی توجه دوستان طوری هست که انگار دارید با دیوار صحبت میکنید !
ولی مهم نیست !

بیان مشکل و ایراد کار را نیاز نمیدونم چون تو ضمیمه مشخص هست  


تقدیم همه عزیزان

----------


## abdoreza57

سلام دوستان 

یه مشکل کوچک تو همون نمونه بالا  وجود داره و اونم اینکه پیام به صورت تکی و جدا ارسال میشه! 

نمیدونم این محدودیت تعداد پیام کجا تعریف شده، دوستانی که تخصص دارند لطف کنید یه نگاه بهش بندازید  

ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید 
خدا نگهدار

----------


## mazoolagh

دیروز اومدم برنامه ارسال رو براتون اینجا پیوست کنم دیدم نوشتین مشکلتون حل شده.

با این وجود میگذارم شاید بدرد کس دیگه ای خورد.

----------


## abdoreza57

سلام 
ممنون بابت نمونه فایل و زحمتی که کشیدید 
متاسفانه دقیقا همین مشکل اخیر که عرض کردم تو نمونه شما هم اتفاق میافته !
همانطور که بهتر از من میدونید 2 تا سمپل تو  برنامه kylix  هست که  اولیش محدودیت تعداد پیامک را نداره ولی دومی فقط یک پیام ارسال میکنه !!! و نمونه شما طراحی و کد نویس ش بر اساس سمپل دومی هست .

از هر دو سمپل یه شات ارسال میکنم 
لطفا بررسی کنید چرا تو نمونه دومی پیامک تکی ارسال میشه 
و یا چه فرقی کدهای نمونه اولی با دومی داره 

ممنون که پیگیری میکنید

----------


## abdoreza57

سلام
مشکل را حل کردم !
همه کدهای دو سمپل همراه برنامه را باهم مقایسه کردم 
تنها تفاوت این دو کد تو بود و نبود یه قطعه کد بود

*باید مشخصه* *IsConcatenatedSMS را true قرار بدید تا مشکل حل بشه...
*عدد 1 هم بیانگر همان true هست 


یا حق

----------


## abdoreza57

سلام

اگه بخوام به صورت گروهی تعدادی پیام از یک کوئری ارسال بشه چه تغییری باید تو اون کد ارسال بدم ؟
من آدرس کوئری و فیلد را وارد میکنم ولی خطا میده !

فکر کنم باید حلقه تعریف بشه که متاسفانه من بلد نیستم !
فایل ضمیمه را لطفا بررسی کنید 


ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید

----------


## smhnoor

با سلام خدمت دوستان
من هم مدتی برای ارسال پیامک در اکسس تحقیق کردم. و دست آخر هم از افزونه ی ارسال پیامک در اکسس که باید خریداری بشه استفاده کردم. که البته اشکالاتی هم دارد. اما مدتی بعد برای یک سری کارهای دیگه از وب سرویس در اکسس استفاده کردم. که راه استفاده از آن هم در همین تالار مطرح شده. اکثر پنل های پیامک موجود در بازار وب سرویس مربوط به پنل خودشان ارائه می کنند که می توانید استفاده کنید.

----------


## abdoreza57

سلام دوستان 


این تاپیک را دوباره بالا آوردم به دو دلیل 
اول اینکه چون متاسفانه رو سیستم خودم آفیس 2007 نداشتم ، موفق به استفاده از نمونه دوست عزیزم آقای mazoolagh  نشدم !
در واقع پاسخ تمام پرسشهای من به جز پست 61 تو همون فایل ضمیمه ایشون یعنی پست 59 موجود بود 
بعد از چند روز بالاخره رو یه سیستم دیگه فایل ایشون را بررسی کردم ، متوجه شدم زحمتی که کشیده بودند واقعا جای تقدیر داره چون همه سوالات به نوعی تو اون نمونه بود که تو هیج سمپل و نمونه دیگه ای تو نت نمیتونید پیدا کنید 
شرمنده شدم بابت عدم توجه کافی به نمونه ای که ایشون زحمت کشیده بودند ، ولی تلاشم برای خذف پست های زاید بی نتیجه بود چون انگار حذف پست غیر فعال هست 
بنابر این از  دوست خوبم mazoolagh  بابت این مورد هم تشکر و هم عذر خواهی میکنم 

دوم اینکه برا تکمیل برنامه ای که با کمک ایشون به نتیجه قابل قبولی رسوندم ، بازم جایی گیر افتادم !
و اونم اینکه میخوام لیست پیامکها قابل محدود کردن باشه و همین طور شماره های تکراری را تو حلقه دوباره نیاره 
تغییراتی که دادم منجر به خطا میشه ، نمیدونم چرا 


اگه لطف کنید ضمیمه را بررسی کرده و مشکل را بگید ممنون میشم 
خدا نگهدار

----------


## Valadi

با سلام 
اگر  پيامك اينترنتي از خطوط 1000 و 2000و3000و021 خواستيد من dll نوشتم كه پشتيباني ميكنه  ضمنا رايگان هم هست 
valadi22000@@gmail.com

----------


## abdoreza57

سلام

مشکل این روش این هست که از بخت بد ما در حال جاضر اکثر مشتریا ی ما تبلیغات را غیر فعال کردند و پیام دست مشتری نمیرسه مگه اینکه از یه خط حقیقی این کار انجام بشه و اون هم روشی به جز استفاده از جی اس ام مودم من پیدا نکردم 

ممنون ازتون

----------


## mosi20

در صورتی که پیامک هایی که به مشتری هاتون میزنید تبلیغاتی نیست بنده میتوانم کمکتون کنم

----------


## mazoolagh

> میخوام لیست پیامکها قابل محدود کردن باشه


بیشتر توضیح بدین که دقیقا منظورتون از محدود کردن چی هست. ترجیحا یک مثال هم بیارین.





> میخوام شماره های تکراری را تو حلقه دوباره نیاره


از SELECT DISTINCT استفاده کنین




> تغییراتی که دادم منجر به خطا میشه ، نمیدونم چرا


کجا و کدوم خط خطا دارین؟

----------


## abdoreza57

سلام 

بسیار بسیار خوشجالم از اینکه دوباره  توجه کردید 
همانطور که تو فایل ضمیمه هم آوردم برا محدود کردن مخاطبین ، من تاریخ را اضافه کردم به این معنی که ؛ مشتریانی که بعد از تاریخ مورد نظر سفارش دارند تو لیست بیاد که متاسفانه با اینکار هم موقع لود و هم موقع ارسال پیام ، خطا صادر میشه یه شات از خطا میزارم .

دومین مشکل این هست که با ثبت کارهای انجام شده غالبا یه شماره چند بار تو اون لیست میاد ( به دلیل داشتن سفارشات متفاوت !) بنابراین به صورت خودکار این مخاطبین باید یکی بشه ، اگه بخوام کوئری و پرس و جو را به صورت زیگما بیارم فقط خواندنی میشه و دیگه تغییر تو وضعیت ارسال غیر ممکن میشه .

بازم تاکید میکنم ، برنامه ای که طراحی کردید فوق العاده است 
برای دوستانی که استفاده نکردند عرض میکنم ، مثلا حسن جالب برنامه اینه که  اگه تیک ارسال شدن پیامک تو جدول خورده باشه ، ارسال مجدد انجام نمیشه یعنی فقط به مخاطبینی پیام میده که بهشون پیام ارسال نشده باشه .

ضمنا یه سوال هم دارم ؛
یه کم ارسال پیام به کندی صورت میگیره دلیلش چی هست ؟ البته تو حالت ارسال تکی ( همون سمپل 2003 که گذاشته بودید ) سریعتر این اتفاق میافته !

موفق باشید

----------


## abdoreza57

سلام آقای mazoolagh! 
مثال ضمیمه را مشاهده کردید.؟
علت بروز خطا تو پرس و جو،  زمانی که شرطی براش می زارم چیه؟ 

اگه این روش غلطه، چه راهی برای محدودیت تو لیست کویری باید انجام بدم؟ 


منتظر پاسخ تون هستم 
خدا نگهدار

----------


## mazoolagh

time .....

----------


## mazoolagh

برنامه رو بررسی کردم.
بنظرم یک کم پیچیدگی بیش از نیاز داره. فعلا فقط در حد برطرف کردن خطا تغییرات میدیم.

اون پیام خطا مربوط به کوئری PHONES هست که مقدار صحیح بهش پاس نمیشه.
اگر نیاز به کوئری پارامتریک دارین حتما بصورت پارامتریک طراحی کنین.

1- کوئری رو بصورت پارامتریک دربیارین:

bn2.png
تعریف پارامترها


bn3.png
نمای DESIGN


2- کد SQL کوئری رو چک کنین باید بصورت زیر باشه:
PARAMETERS [@DATE_FROM] Text ( 255 ), [@SENT] Bit;
SELECT KARKARD.SENT, asli.tel, KARKARD.datek
FROM asli INNER JOIN KARKARD ON asli.num = KARKARD.IDSefaresh
WHERE (((KARKARD.SENT)=[@SENT]) AND ((KARKARD.datek)>=[@DATE_FROM]))
ORDER BY asli.tel;



3- در فرم sendSMS لیست باکس PHONES_LIST رو UNBOUND کنین یعنی ROWSOURCE خالی باشه
bn1.png


4- کد رو بصورت زیر اصلاح کنین:
Private Sub Form_LOAD()
Dim QRY As QueryDef
Set QRY = CurrentDb.QueryDefs("PHONES")
QRY.Parameters("@DATE_FROM") = Me.az
QRY.Parameters("@SENT") = False
Set RS = QRY.OpenRecordset
Set Me.PHONES_LIST.Recordset = RS
KylixSMS1.ConnectionMode = 1 'Physical or Virtual Serial port
KylixSMS1.ConnectionProtocol = 1 'AT COMMAND
KylixSMS1.ConnectionParameter = "COM3, 115200"
KylixSMS1.NeedLog = 1    'If you have any problem please set the value to 1, and send us the log file "C:\KylixSMS.LOG".
KylixSMS1.RequestDeliveryReport = True
LOOP_CANCELED = False
        vaz = "در حال بررسي و انجام عمليات ،لطفا صبور باشيد ..."
End Sub

----------


## abdoreza57

سلام

بی نهایت ممنون از توجهتون و آموزشی که دادید .
فیلتر کردن مخاطبین تو فرم به درستی انجام شد .
متاسفانه ارسال پیام با خطا مواجه میشه ! یه شات از خطا میزارم .
ضمن اینکه لطف کنید بفرمایید ، در صورتی که روش مورد نظر من پیچیدگی داره ، راه ساده تر و مناسب تری را میشه پیشنهاد بدید تا درگیر این مسایل نشم ، با توجه به اینکه تو تفسیر و نوشتن  کد من خیلی مشکل دارم !

اگه خاطر شریفتون باشه یه قطعه کد برای "حذف داده های تکراری " تو این تالار گذاشتید که از نظر من و خیلی از دوستان که تشکر کردند بسیار ماهرانه و دقیق نوشته شده بود . دنبال یه همچین ایده ای از طرف شما بودم 
میدونید ، منظورم این هست که اگه راه حلی بهتر از این وجود داره بفرمایید تا کمتر وقت شما را بگیرم و شرمنده بشم .


بازم پیشاپیش از لطفی که میفرمایید سپاسگزاری میکنم 

خدا نگهدار

----------


## mazoolagh

رکوردست RS قبلا در رخداد PageLoad مقداردهی شده و چون بصورت پابلیک تعریف شده در سراسر ماجول SendSMS در دسترس هست

پس تا زمانی که قرار نیست تغییری در دامنه رکوردها داده بشه لازم هم نیست که بسته و دوباره باز بشه

خلاصه اینکه اینجا کافی هست دو خط زیر حذف بشه:

RS.Close
Set RS = CurrentDb.OpenRecordset("SELECT * FROM " & PHONES_TABLE & " WHERE NOT SENT ORDER BY tel")

----------


## abdoreza57

نمیدونم چطوری ازتون تشکر کنم ، قطعا فشردن یه دکمه پاسخ این وقتی که بهم اختصاص دادید نخواهد شد !
بسیار ممنون و سپاسگزارم 
عالی بود دوست خوبم 

تنها موردی که منجر به بسته شدن این پرونده میشه عدم لیست شدن شماره های تکراری هست !!!
توضیح اینکه ؛ تو جدول کارکرد یه رکورد تکراری ایجاد کنید که باعث بشه تو همون لیست کوئری دو شماره تکراری داشته باشیم 
چون موقع ارسال پیام مطابق لیست دو مرتبه به یک شماره واحد پیام ارسال میشه ، چه شرطی باید بزاریم و چگونه این پیام تکراری ارسال نشه ؟


ممنونم که توجه می فرمایید 

خدا نگهدار

----------


## Helpco

> نمیدونم چطوری ازتون تشکر کنم ، قطعا فشردن یه دکمه پاسخ این وقتی که بهم اختصاص دادید نخواهد شد !
> بسیار ممنون و سپاسگزارم 
> عالی بود دوست خوبم 
> 
> تنها موردی که منجر به بسته شدن این پرونده میشه عدم لیست شدن شماره های تکراری هست !!!
> توضیح اینکه ؛ تو جدول کارکرد یه رکورد تکراری ایجاد کنید که باعث بشه تو همون لیست کوئری دو شماره تکراری داشته باشیم 
> چون موقع ارسال پیام مطابق لیست دو مرتبه به یک شماره واحد پیام ارسال میشه ، چه شرطی باید بزاریم و چگونه این پیام تکراری ارسال نشه ؟
> 
> 
> ...


بهترنیست پروژهکوچک که کارمیکنه بزاریدتادوستان دیگه مشکل نداشتن بتون استفاده کنند

----------


## abdoreza57

> بهترنیست پروژهکوچک که کارمیکنه بزاریدتادوستان دیگه مشکل نداشتن بتون استفاده کنند


 دوستانیکه مشکل نداشتن نیازی نیست که از نمونه ای استفاده کنند !
ولی دوستانی که مشکل تو این تاپیک دارند تنها و تنها نمونه کاربردی این بخش همون سمپل آقای mazoolagh هست که لطف کردند و تو پست 59 ضمیمه کردند و بدون تردید هیچ نمونه ای تو این حد نمیتونید پیدا کنید تو نت !، علت طولانی شدن این موضوع این بود که متاسفانه من آفیس 2007 نداشتم و بعدا متوجه نمونه ایشون شدم 

فشردن دکمه تشکر کمترین حد قدردانی از زحمتی که دوست عزیزمون کشیدند متاسفانه اکثر دوستان به این مهم اهمیت چندانی نمیدن !
دلیلش نمیدونم چیه و کم لطفی شما دوستان امیدوارم  باعث دلسردی و عدم توجه اساتیدی مثل جناب  mazoolagh ، استاد پیروزمهر  ، آقای بهرامی و امیری عزیز و ... نشه !
من این اواخر خیلی  نبودم ولی همین رویه تالار احتمالا باعث شده حضور سرمایه های انجمن اکسس کم رنگ بشه !
به هر حال برای همشون آرزوی سلامتی دارم برا خودشون و خانواده محترمشون .
صادقانه میگم بابت مطالب و موضوعاتی که تو این تالار یاد گرفتم خودم را مدیون این دوستان میدونم و از این بابت بسیار خوشحالم 


شاد و پیروز و سرفراز باشید 
در پناه خداوند متعال
خدا نگهدار

----------


## abdoreza57

سلام 


برا حذف شماره های تکراری خیلی تلاش کردم ولی چون هر چی فکر کردم بیشتر متوجه پیچیدگی اون میشم !
راهی که به ذهنم میرسه و حتما جوابگو هست اینه که تو جدول کارکرد فید دیگه ای به نام SMS از نوع  yes/no  ایجاد کردم که از یه فرم دیگه میشه اینها را انتخاب کرد  .
بنابر این به افرادی پیام ارسال میشه که فیلد sms براشون تیک خورده باشه و دیگه تو اون تکراری اگر هم باشه به انتخاب کاربر هست 



خدا نگهدار

----------


## abdoreza57

سلام دوباره خدمت آقای mazoolagh ...
پست قبلی عرض کردم ارسال پیام به مخاطبین تیک خورده انجام میشه ، که اصلاح میکنم ؛ مخاطبین تیک نخورده !
ولی این حالت اصلا مطلوب نیست چون هدفم اینه به مخاطبین تیک خورده یعنی  انتخاب شده، پیام ارسال کنم !
روش جالبی که تو پست 72 ارایه نمودید ضمن اینکه بسیار جالب توجه و مفید بود ولی من نفهمیدم @SENT یا @DATE_FROM از کجا اومد ؟!
به همین دلیل وقتی میام فیلد جدید SMS را که جدیدا به جدول اضافه کردم ، به همان روش شما مقداردهی میکنم باعث بروز خطا میشه 

لطفا تصویر ضمیمه را مشاهده کنید 
و بفرمایید برای این کار جکار کنم 

خدا نگهدر

----------


## mazoolagh

بهتره اول روی موضوع تکراری بودن به توافق برسیم چون بنظر من تکراری نداریم.

چیزی که من میبینم این هست که طبق طراحی کوئری باید بازای هر یک رکورد از جدول کارکرد که دو شرط زیر براشون محقق هست یک پیامک به شماره ای که از جدول اصلی خونده میشه ارسال بشه:
1- مقدار فید datek از یک تاریخ معین به بعد باشه
2- فیلد sent برابر false باشه

منطقی هم هست چون محتوای پیامک ها با هم متفاوته (تاریخ، کت، شلوار، ...)

برای اینکه به دیدگاه واحد برسیم پیشنهاد میکنم جداول اصلی و کارکرد رو با ده-بیست رکورد پر کنین طوری که منظور شما رو برسونه و مشخص کنین خروجی کوئری با توجه به این رکوردها چی باید باشه.




> من نفهمیدم @SENT یا @DATE_FROM از کجا اومد ؟!
>  به همین دلیل وقتی میام فیلد جدید SMS را که جدیدا به جدول اضافه کردم ، به همان روش شما مقداردهی میکنم باعث بروز خطا میشه


این مورد رو بگذارین بعد از تموم کردن بحث بالا ممکنه اصلا به اینجا نرسیم.

----------


## abdoreza57

سلام
در  ابتدا نکته ای  را اشاره میکنم بعد میرم سر اصل مطلب 
احتمالا ایراداتی به برنامه وارد هست به دلیل عدم رعایت قواعد نرمال سازی که دارم روش کار میکنم !
به همین دلیل  برا کنترل تعداد سفارش مشتری با کارکرد دوزنده ها دست به دامن کوئری و کدهای هچل هفت شده ام !!!
اگه در این مورد هم پیشنهاد یا نظر داشته باشید خوشحال میشم بشنوم .


اساسا باید وقتی همه سفارشات مشتری توسط دوزنده ها دوخته شد ، برا مشتری پیام ارسال بشه 
همانطور که مشاهده میکنید با توجه به نحوه ثبت دوخت سفارشات ، شماره های تکراری تو جدول ایجاد میشه !
مثلا سفارش شماره 2 دارای  2 شلوار  ، 2 پیراهن و 1 کت می باشد 
تا  دوخته شدن همه کارها 6 رکورد تو جدول کارکرد ایجاد شده است ! التبه این طبیعی هست چون این تعداد کار توسط دوزنده های مختلف و در زمانهای متفاوت انجام شده است .


یا باید کاری کنم که تو یه کوئری مشتریانی که همه سفارشاتشون آماده است را لیست کنه و به اونها پیام بدیم 
یا اینکه ...
فیلد sent  را به جدول asli انتقال بدم نه جدول کارکرد
همون اول این کار را کردم ولی چون خطا میداد و نفهمیدم مشکل کجاست همه فیلدهای مورد نیاز را مطابق سمپل شما از  یک تیبل آوردم 
نکته ای که بالا اشاره کردید منو به این فکر انداخت که دوباره فیلد sent را ببرم تو جدول asli 
با تمام این تفاسیر میشه برا ایده کاری کرد یا خیر ؟
فقط امیدوارم به کمک شما بتونم این برنامه را به سرانجام برسونم ! 

ممنون که لطف کردید و پیگیری میکنید

----------


## mazoolagh

time ......

----------


## abdoreza57

سلام 
دوست خوبم آقای mazoolagh! 
راهی برا این موضوع پیدا نشد.؟ 

مشکل کار را چطور میشه حل کرد 
از دوستانی که تاپیک را دنبال میکنند هم خواهش میکنم اگه راهی را بلدند، بفرمایید. 


مممنون و خدا نگهدار

----------


## ehsanshahi

> سلام بر دوستان عزیز
> من هرکاری کردم اکتیو ایکس kylixSMS.ocx رو از بیرون این سایت دانلود کنم ، نتونستم.اگر ممکنه هرکدوم از دوستان که اونو دارن تو همین سایت آپ کنند.
> با تشکر از همگی




سلام بفرمایید ورژن 5.5
(با عرض پوزش از اعضا به علت حجم زیاد لینک دانلود رو قرار میدم)

*دانلود*

----------


## mazoolagh

در واقع عملا نحوه فرستادن پیامک از نظر فنی حل شده.
در حال حاضر اونچه که مشکل جناب abdoreza57 هست میشه گفت ارتباطی با این تاپیک نداره و بصورت کلی به روابط بین جدول ها و خاصتر اگر بخواهیم اشاره کنیم یک سیستم مشتریان-سفارشات هست.

من یک نمونه پیوست کردم و سعی کردم در این نمونه چه چیزی و چگونه انتخاب و باطلاع مشتری رسونده بشه با مثال نشون بدم.
بهمین دلیل برای یک کاربرد خاص جای بهینه سازی داره.

بخش ارسال پیامک هنوز وجود داره ولی چون مسائل تکنیکی اش قبلا بحث شده در یک ماجول جداگانه اومده تا فرم اطلاع رسانی ساده تر باشه.

چون اطلاع رسانی منحصر به پیامک نیست از مفهوم کلی تر Informed استفاده کردم (بجای sent) چون ممکنه از ایمیل یا تلگرام یا پیام تلفنی و ... برای آگاهی دادن مشتری استفاده کرد.

فیلد Ready اضافه شده تا نشون بده سفارش آماده است بنابراین سفارش هایی که آماده نیستن از گردونه ارسال خارج میشن.

علاوه بر ارسال عادی (پیامک) یک ارسال دمو هم اضافه شده که فقط مکانیزم ارسال رو نشون میده بدون ارسال واقعی. 

اطلاعات مشتریان و سفارش از دیتابیس نمونه northwind گرفته شده و مواردی که در این جا لازم نبوده حذف شده.

چون برنامه بیشتر حالت آموزشی داره امکان پر کردن دوباره جدول سفارش ها با اطلاعات رندوم دیده شده تا بتونین بارها و بارها عملکردش رو چک کنین.

باز هم از بعد آموزشی و همینطور کاربرد در دنیای واقعی امکان انتخاب متن پیام انگلیسی یا فارسی دیده شده.

در فرم InformCustomer میتونین بصورت واضح تفاوت انتخاب بر اساس مشتری یا سفارش رو ببینین. همینطور نشون میده تعداد و متن پیام های هایی که باید ارسال بشه چگونه تفاوت پیدا میکنه. اما در هر صورت مبنای اینکه آگاهی رسانی صورت گرفته سفارش هست و نه مشتری چون یک مشتری بیش از یک سفارش میتونه داشته باشه.

----------


## abdoreza57

سلام جناب Mazoolagh عزیز بابت این همه ظرافت و دقت واقعا من شگفت زده شدم! خوشحالم که تو این مجموعه هنوز هستند کسانی که دانش خود را بی منت در اختيار تشنگان یادگیری قرار میدن! توضیحاتی که فرمودید به خوبی نشون میده چقدر کار روش انجام شده. دوباره ویندوزم پرید، ولی تا ظهر درستش میکنم و رو نمونه شما مشغول میشم. تا الان 18 دانلود شده از برنامه شما وللی متاسفانه معرفت و قدر شناسی آقایون حتی به اندازه دریافت رایگان این برنامه بی نظیر حضرت عالی هم نبود که با فشردن دکمه تشکر ادای دینی کرده باشند فوق العاده بود . خسته نباشید بعید میدونم کسی تا حالا همچین کاری کرده باشه مخصوصا بخش تبدیل زبان که من همین طور هاج و واج موندم  !یا بخش فیلتر کردن لیست بر حسب مشتری یا سفارش با اینکه اطلاعات من در مورد اکسس صفر هست ولی شک ندارم همه دوستان  که  نمونه بی نظیر تون را دریافت کردند حیرت کردند !بابت زحمتی که کشیدید بسیار ممنون و سپاسگذارم کاری نمیشه کرد ، من به جای همه دوستان از تون تشکر میکنم بسیار ممنون و سپاسگزارم از لطف تون خدا نگهدار

----------


## abdoreza57

سلام دوباره خدمت دوست خوبم جناب Mazoolagh 

ایده شما باعث شد من دست به تغییرات زیادی تو برنامه خودم بزنم که تصویر ریلیشین شیپ و نرمالسازی انجام شده را قرار میدم!
مشکلی که الان بهش برخوردم ، انتقال اطلاعات زیادی است که در طول 5 سال با روشی غلط وارد سیستم کردیم و الان بدون از بین رفتن داده ها باید وارد برنامه جدید بشه !
ضمن اینکه طراحی فرمها و تعریف کوئری و گزارشات همه و همه نیاز به زمان داره 
برا اینکه وقفه ای تو روند کار کارگاه پیش نیاد و تا  آماده شدن برنامه اصلی بتونیم از ماحصل زحمتی که لطف کردید و تو این تاپیک متقبل شدید ، کمال استفاده را بکنیم ؛ 

با توجه به فرضیات پست 81 و همین طور ضمیمه همان پست ، چه راهی پیشنهاد میکنید تا به این نتیجه برسم !
همانطور که مشاهده کردید تو جدول اصلی سه فیلد وجود داره که یکی برا کت ، یکی برا شلوار و دیگری برا پیراهن هست که تو هر سفارش ، تعداد اینها را وارد میکنیم مثلا سفارش 1152 شامل 1 کت 2 شلوار و صفر پیراهن می باشد .  فرایند دوخته شدن این سفارشات تو جدول کارکرد ثبت میشه .
در صورت تکمیل سفارشات مشتری در هر شماره سفارش ارسال پیام انجام میشه .
با این تفاسیر راهی به نظرتون میرسه که تا تکمیل برنامه بشه این کار را انجام داد ؟


بی نهایت از توجه تون سپاسگذارم علی الخصوص مورد اخیر که با هر بار تمرکز روش متوجه حجم کاری که انجام دادید میشم 
امیدم به این هست که بتونم این نمونه بی نظیر را تو برنامه خودم عملیاتی کنم 

خدا نگهدار

----------


## abdoreza57

سلام دوستان! 

به یه مورد جدید برخوردم که خیلی مهمه،کرک کامپوننت kylix تو ویندوز 64 بیتی عمل نمیکنه و هر کار میکنم به صورت دمو ارسال پیام صورت میگیره یعنی آدرس  سایت سازنده کنار پیام ارسال میشه! 
دیروز هر کار کردم نشد از حالت تریال در بیارم، ظاهرا این کامپوننت تو ویندوز 64 بیت مشکل داره. 

من نمیدونم آقای mazoolagh این کامپوننت را تو ویندوز 64 هم استفاده کردند یا خیر! 
ولی اگه قابل استفاده باشه، احتمالا از واژن دیگه این کامپوننت استفاده شده. 


ممنون میشم این مشکل را هم حل بفرمایید 
منتظر پاسخ تون هستم. 

خدا نگهدار

----------


## mazoolagh

سلام و روز خوش
اجازه بدین اول تشکر کنم بابت نظر لطفتون و خوشحالم که نمونه مفید واقع شده.

بعد هم بهتر هست تاپیک جدا بابت پست 87 و به بعد بسازین و بصورت نظرسنجی یا مشابه باشه تا همه تمایل شرکت در بحث رو داشته باشن و بتونیم از نظرات و تجارب دیگران هم بهره ببریم.

اما تا اون موقع:
تصویر روابط بین جدول ها نشون میده برنامه تون این هست که یک حسابداری صنعتی کامل بسازین. یکی دو مورد به چشمم خورد که در همون تاپیک جدید مطرح میکنم.

اما در مورد اینکه کمپوننت کایلیکس در ویندوز 64 بیت کار میکنه یا نه نظری ندارم چون تست نکردم و الان هم امکانش رو ندارم تست کنم.
شرکت سازنده این کمپوننت هم ظاهرا دیگه فعال نیست چون سایتش هم جمع شده.

----------


## abdoreza57

سلام 
منو بابت مشکل شخصی  که برام پیش اومد ببخشید. دسترسی به سیستم نداشتم همین طور انگیزه! 
بگذریم 
بخش اول فرمایش شما را همانطور که فرمودید،  تو یه تاپیک جداگانه ایجاد و به گفتگو خواهم گذاشت. 
عنایت و توجه دوباره شما منو شرمنده کرد،  ولی  با کمال تاسف تعریفی  که از  برنامه به عنوان حسابداری صنعتی کردید،  درست نبود هر چند شک ندارم به کمک شما بتونم به جای قابل قبولی برسونم. میگن آواز دهل شنیدن از دور خوش است! بنابراین بحث و نتیجه گیری پیرامون اون موضوع را تو تاپیک جدید ادامه خواهیم داد ببینم واقعا چی هست! ... 

بخش دوم مطالب جنابعالی را من دو روزه، خیلی روش کار کردم! 
سمپل شرکت سازنده،  تو محیط 64 بیت به راحتی رجیستر و پیام ارسال میکنه، جالبه تمام اشیا و  کدها  بدون تغییر تو اکسس کار میکنه ولی تریال هست و نشون میده رجیستر نشده!!! 
بنابراین مشکل با vb نداره ولی تو اکسس وضعیت ماجرا فرق داره... 
مشکل را گوگل کردم، جایی خوندم اکسس درایور نداره واسه همین کامپوننت اکتیو نمیشه! 
چقدر صحیح هست نمیدونم ولی اگه لطف کنید و این مشکل را بررسی کنید ممنون تون خواهم بود. احتمالا دوستانی که انگلیسی شون خوب هست پاسخهای بهتری گیرشون میاد. 

خلاصه اینکه تو ویندوز 64 بیتی ( به دلیل اورجینال بودن ویندوز لب تاپ ترجیح به عوض نکردن ویندوز هست!) اگه واقعا این کامپوننت را فقط با vb  میشه رجیستر کرد، چه کاری میتونی بکنم؟
فایل ضمیمه یک نسخه از کامپوننت kylix هست که من خریدم. حالا نسخه ک ر ک شده است یا نه من نمیدونم ولی یه تفاوت اساسی با ورژنهای موجود تو نت داره اونم اینه که نیاز با جایگزین کردن کامپوننت کرک شده با نسخه برنامه نصبی را نداره و احتمالا خریداری شده. 

با نصب این برنامه از محیط و کامپوننت موجود تو شاخه سیستم 32 بدون دردسر و نگرانی از رجیستر شدن استفاده کنید البته  به غیر از ویندوز 64 بیت! 
حالا چرا تو این محیط نشون میده کامپوننت اکتیو نیست خیلی عجیبه!
خوشبختانه اساتید زیادی مثل خود شما تو این تالار هست که امیدوارم به یه جواب و راه حل برسم. 

فایل ضمیمه هم Kylix SMS ActiveX خریداری شده است که بدون نیاز به جایگزینی یا کرک به راحتی و اکتیو شده کار میکنه ولی تو اکسس فقط ویندوز 32 بیت را ساپورت میکنه 


خدا نگهدار

----------


## mazoolagh

> خلاصه اینکه تو ویندوز 64 بیتی ( به دلیل اورجینال بودن ویندوز لب تاپ ترجیح به عوض نکردن ویندوز هست!) اگه واقعا این کامپوننت را فقط با vb  میشه رجیستر کرد، چه کاری میتونی بکنم؟
> 
> با نصب این برنامه از محیط و کامپوننت موجود تو شاخه سیستم 32 بدون دردسر و نگرانی از رجیستر شدن استفاده کنید البته  به غیر از ویندوز 64 بیت! 
> حالا چرا تو این محیط نشون میده کامپوننت اکتیو نیست خیلی عجیبه!
> 
> فایل ضمیمه هم Kylix SMS ActiveX خریداری شده است که بدون نیاز به جایگزینی یا کرک به راحتی و اکتیو شده کار میکنه ولی تو اکسس فقط ویندوز 32 بیت را ساپورت میکنه


بنظرم مشکل به 64 بیتی بودن آفیس برمیگرده نه 64 بیتی بودن ویندوز
یعنی همین کامپوننت روی ویندوز 64 بیت با آفیس 32 بیتی باید کار کنه
علتش هم این هست که اکتیوایکس 32 بیت رو نمیشه تو پروسس 64 بیت لود کرد
الان اگر آفیس خودتون رو چک کنین حتما 64 بیت هست

برنامه دمو هم 32 بیتی هست قطعا - اجرا شدنش رو ویندوز 64 بیت مشکلی نداره و نباید این شبهه رو ایجاد کنه که کمپوننت هم 64 بیت هست

--------------------
رفتن به سراغ vb اصلا توصیه نمیشه چون تکنولوژی مرده است

خود این کمپوننت کایلیکس هم در واقع مرده است چون سایت سازنده اش هم جمع شده

یک جستجو کردم ، کمپوننت دیگه ای هست که هم 32 بیت و 64 بیت ساپورت میکنه، از همه مهمتر دات نت هست و طیف وسیعی از سیستم عامل ها و ایزارهای توسعه (شامل vba هم هست) رو پشتیبانی میکنه
بالطبع انتخاب منطقی تری هست و اگر قرار هست از کمپوننت استفاده کنین ارزش هزینه رو داره بنظرم  (300 یورو)

------------------
اگر نمیخواین برای کمپوننت هزینه کنین راه های دیگه هم هست:

اگر درایور مودم شما از at command پشتیبانی میکنه مستقیما میتونین باهاش کار کنین و در محیط vba هم شدنی هست و کار سختی هم نیست.
مستندات مودم رو بررسی کنین ممکنه حتی نمونه کد هم گذاشته باشه و اینکه بعضی از مودم ها نرم افزار و کمپوننت رایگان ارسال هم همراهشون باندل هست.

راه دیگه این هست که مستقیم با پورت کار کنین و این روش هم در vba قابل اجرا هست.

کمپوننت ها هم در واقع از همین روش ها استفاده میکنن. البته کارکردن باهاشون بمراتب ساده تره.

--------------------

فکر کنم آفیس 32 بیت در حال حاضر بهترین انتخاب باشه

----------


## abdoreza57

سلام عرض میکنم خدمت همه دوستان و تبریک  میگم سال نو را،  یاد میکنم از دوستان و اساتید  خوب و ارزشمند قدیمی که بهشون مدیونم و تشکر از  مهره های با ارزش فعلی تالار که با حضورشون رنگ و جلای ویژه به این سایت داده اند! 

راستش برنامه ای که شرحش را دادم چون امکان  اکتیو شدن کامپوننت و  ک ر ک تو محیط 64 بیت را  نداشت، از ادامه کار مایوسم کرد  ولی امروز متوجه شدم تو پک خرید کامپوننت رجیستر کد و نام وجود داره! و با این سریال معتبر درست کار میکنه. 
بنابراین،  دوباره تاپیک را بالا میارم و به زودی به سرانجام خواهم رساند. 

دوست خوبم، آقای mazoolagh! 
چون آخرین پست شما نشون میداد راه ساده ای که من بتونم ازش به سلامت رد شم وجود نداره و همین طور جایگزین کردن ویندوز 32 بیتی با 64 بیت رو سیستم های  All in One به دلیل نوع فرمت هاردش، این تاپیک را رها کردم!!! 
ولی امروز خدا را شکر یه راه پیدا شد! چون دیدم تنها کسی که موفق به استفاده از این کامپوننت بوده، شمایید ، سريال کامپوننت را تو یاهو فرستادم که  برا  هر نوع ویندوز 32 و  64 بیت اکتیو و رجیستر میکنه ! جالبه بعد از  ثبت کد، سرعت  ارسال پیام هم به صورت قابل توجهی  بالا میره. 

سربلند و پیروز باشید 
خدا نگهدار

----------


## mazoolagh

سلام
نوروز شما و همه کاربرای سایت هم مبارک.
ممنون از لطف شما.

پاینده باشین و خبرهای خوب از پایان پروژه تون بشنویم.

----------

